# Au Sable question



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, after a trip to New Hampshire this summer my son and I are now into fly fishing. We were lucky enough to spend two days on the trophy stretch of the Connecticut River and had a great time.
Im looking at Au Sable guide web sites and some say to not even fish right now due to river temperatures. So, I dont what to be that guy but when should I get out? 
Im not into night fishing yet and would like to catch any kind of trout. Im also considering renting a drift boat without a guide and see how that works out. What do you guys think?
Thanks.


----------



## BobB(MI) (Jan 6, 2004)

With the lower air temps of late, that has brought the water temps below Mio down considerably. Checking the USFS streamflow data (links provided at Ausable Angler, Gates lodge, etc) can show you day-to-day changes. Seems like the rule of thumb most follow is to leave the river alone when the temps are sustained above 70 degrees. Now that is all for the water below Mio. The holy waters section up by Grayling stays cool all year and folks fish it definitely morning and evening. This year was a bit different with the lack of water and it did heat up a bit more than normal.

As far as the drift boat, I believe Trophy Waters Shop at Mio has one for rent. The Au Sable is a very easy river to row..so why not - go have some fun. Lots of little guys active in the river now.

Good luck.
Bob


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

jampg said:


> Well, after a trip to New Hampshire this summer my son and I are now into fly fishing. We were lucky enough to spend two days on the trophy stretch of the Connecticut River and had a great time.
> Im looking at Au Sable guide web sites and some say to not even fish right now due to river temperatures. So, I dont what to be that guy but when should I get out?
> Im not into night fishing yet and would like to catch any kind of trout. Im also considering renting a drift boat without a guide and see how that works out. What do you guys think?
> Thanks.


Below Mio is looking pretty good right now. Try a dryfly with a hares ear dropper. Towards dusk switch to a White Fly (everybody sells them). If you don't rent a drift boat there are lots of places with wading access. You can pick up a good map at the Forest Service just east of Mio. Perry Creek is a good spot for numbers of fish and it is a fairly easy wade for any body more than 4' tall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Was just up there. Iso nymph/bh white fly soft hackle swung through riffles took fish regularly. Look for early evening bwo hatches, also for flying ants falling during the afternoon.


----------

